# Looking for a new fish



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I've currently have 1 male guppy, 6-8 Mickey platies, 3 neon skirted tetras, and a opaline gourami in my 29g. I'm looking to add 1 or 2 fish to the mix.

I've never had any luck keeping cories alive (not sure why they keep dieing in me, but I give up on them). I would like maybe something larger like the gourami. Can I put an angel fish in the mix? Right now the gourami is the "king" of the tank, and I don't wanna have any territorial issues by adding a larger fish in, so if it will be an issue, then forget it lol.


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

i wanted to know this as well i have a tricolor shark with other little fish tetra, platties, and a few others id like to get a gourami or angel fish as well


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Take still 4-6 star spot Tetra Pristella riddley. The fish swarm claimed no territory. But he makes movement in the tank. It's to see joy when such a small group plays.


----------



## pepe (Nov 11, 2013)

At some point the angelfish would eat the guppy.Take a look at the snakeskin gourami.It gets slightly bigger then your blue but is super peaceful.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

There are a lot of neat fish you could add to get Moe color and movement, but an angel is not the answer. It would make meals of its trends when it got bigger, then it would want more space it would kill the others. Angelfish are cichlids, which are not community fish. And also be careful with a another gourami, males do not like each other!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How about 3-4 Cherry Barbs? Very active and friendly and don't bother any fish other than their own species. The males are a bright red color that can be incredible under certain light. Appear to be very sturdy as well. I have had 10-12 of them for nearly 3yrs and they are huge...for them anyway.


----------



## pepe (Nov 11, 2013)

i stand corrected. Cherry barbs would be a better choice.Beautiful,hardy and peaceful. Just don't get those long finned genetic freaks


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone! 
I ended up getting 6 neon tetras. They seem to get along well with everyone else in the tank. My son loves that they school. 
I may add some shrimp at a later time to take care of the bottom on the tank.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice choice! Neon tetras are excellent for adding amazing color. And ya they school and interact which makes the tank more interesting too!


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

No snake skin gouramis, they can get to 8" and have attitude. They need a 75gal at min.


----------



## pepe (Nov 11, 2013)

henningc said:


> No snake skin gouramis, they can get to 8" and have attitude. They need a 75gal at min.


A bigger tank is always better, but a 55 would be plenty for a pair of snakeskin.They are,by far, the most peaceful of the commonly available anabantids.Even during courtship the male will be easier on the female then the other gouramis.I have kept snakeskins in community tanks since the late 1960's and have never seen ANY attitude, it is the one fish I will continue to recommend to someone looking for a larger community tank inhabitant.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I've had paradise fish in a few aquariums as the main show type fish. But ya guaramis can be a great choice for a single main piece type fish.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I love my gourami. We call him big blue  he doesn't bother anyone, not even the fry. He is a very laid back fish lol


----------

